# Monitores Multimedia Mackie CR3



## DownBabylon (Dic 3, 2018)

Hola colegas como estais  esta vez abro este tema para darle seguimiento a la reparacion de este equipo de audio marca Mackie Modelo CR3 el cual al parecer esta mal diseñado, esto tomando en cuenta que mucha gente con este sistema lo uso por alrededor de 5 meses y el fallo es el mismo, estando encendido se deja de escuchar el audio, por lo que se ve de entrada es un problema de disipacion de potencia, voy a proceder a levantar el esquematico para analizar y poder dar con el problema, el cual yo sospecho es un sobrevoltaje, saludos colegas


----------



## federico96 (Feb 12, 2019)

hola DownBabylon, tengo un equipo Cr4 el cual al parecer presenta el mismo problema en su diseño. Mis recursos para abordarlo son insuficientes así que estoy a la espera de algún referente (como es tu caso) que pueda orientarme en dicha problemática. 

en este video 



 alguien comenta 
(...)Foi descoberto o defeito sendo 3 capacitores eletrolíticos de 100mf/16 perto dos diodos zenner um amigo meu os substituiu por novos e esta funcionando perfeitamente (...) 

en este video 



 alguien comenta 
(...)El problema se soluciona cortando el pin 5 TDA7265 (...)

Estoy lejos de precisar cuál es el asunto y te agradeceria eternamente una luz en el camino. Muchas gracias!


----------



## DownBabylon (Feb 13, 2019)

si de echo el problema son los dos diodos zener z3-z4,  los 3 capacitores derivados de estos c80-c81-c74, estos recomiendo ponerlos de 25v, el valor de los zener no lo tengo, pero debe rondar los 9v y los 14v, las resistencias r1 r2 tambien deben cambiarse por unas de mayor potencia , la verdad no eh tenido tiempo de hacer pruebas ya que desmonte el tda para probarlo fuera de la placa, y remplaze toda la tarjeta por un amplificador de 2x15 clase D, por lo que tendria que darle seguimiento, si usted puede colaborar le solicitaria que con un multimetro mida el valor en los zener mencionados con el equipo encendido pero no con audio , ya que los del equipo que tengo se quemaron en su totalidad junto con los componentes mencionados y no hay esquematico para remplazar por valores de fabrica, por lo pronto se presenta una excesiva disipacion de potencia por lo que recomiendo hacer los cambios en dichos componentes estos por unos de mayor potencia, incluidos los zener


----------



## federico96 (Feb 13, 2019)

hola DownBabylon, gracias por responderme tan rápido. Lamento decirte que mis habilidades para la electrónica aún no me permiten una correcta comprensión de las especificaciones que me has dado, pero de todos modos me resultan sumamente importantes. En cuanto al tema de los esquemáticos todo lo que pude reunir proviene del foro allaboutcircuits. De seguro ya lo has visto, pero en caso de que te pueda ser útil lo adjunto. Gracias nuevamente por responder y estoy a la espera de tus actualizaciones.


----------



## DownBabylon (Feb 13, 2019)

O el codigo de colores de las resistencias tambien seria de utilidad. Hoy hago pruebas y comento los resultados



DownBabylon dijo:


> O el codigo de colores de las resistencias tambien seria de utilidad. Hoy hago pruebas y comento los resultados


parece ser que tendre que hacer pruebas mas precisas, ya que con los datos que recolecte no hubo resultados, puede ser que el integrado tl074 este quemado, voy a realizar mas priuebas el fin de semana, saludos


----------



## leancti (May 11, 2020)

al final no pudieron solucionarlo? y si es así,  como?


DownBabylon dijo:


> parece ser que tendre que hacer pruebas mas precisas, ya que con los datos que recolecte no hubo resultados, puede ser que el integrado tl074 este quemado, voy a realizar mas priuebas el fin de semana, saludos




No hubo caso?  no pudiste resolverlo?


----------



## DownBabylon (May 12, 2020)

El cliente opto por el remplazo que le hice de un amplificador clase D, por lo que me quede con la placa  solamente pero el problema esta en la regulacion de las lineas +13 -13 para el tda, me hace suponer que es por los zener de baja disipacion de potencia al igual que las resistencias que mencione, por lo que si aun no les presenta esta falla su equipo recomiendo cambiar los componentes mencionados por unos de igual valor pero de mayor potencia



leancti dijo:


> al final no pudieron solucionarlo? y si es así,  como?
> 
> 
> 
> No hubo caso?  no pudiste resolverlo?


¿Usted tiene este equipo para que pueda aportar algunos valores que necesito ?


----------



## leancti (May 16, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> ¿Usted tiene este equipo para que pueda aportar algunos valores que necesito ?


ahora tengo uno. voy a medir las resistencias, Diodos.

 tengo los 2 capacitóres de 35v 4700 uf un poco inflados, luego de realizar puente en switch powered speaker position selected. ya que funcionaba mal.

el equipo anduvo en las primeras pruebas luego de puentear el switch pero cuando el dueño lo prendió, no le funcionaba a el.


Las 2 Resistencias , R1 y R2

dorada marrón negro marrón
o sea 100 ohmios


ESTÁN BIEN. MIDEN 99 OHMS, desconectadas conexión eléctrica 

si conecto a la red eléctrica, las resistencias me dan valor 0, y en la otra posición continuidad (pitido)


Los 2 Diodos zener 

Desconectado red eléctrica
z4 mide 0,636
polaridad inversa 1,842 

z3 0,751 
polaridad inversa 1,774 

conectados a la red eléctrica, no dan valor ninguno


Los 2 cap inflados  35 volts 4700 uf

sin desoldar dan valor 750 uf


----------



## DownBabylon (May 17, 2020)

¿Que voltajes dan los zener entre sus anodos y el negativo del transformador(tap central) con el equipo encendido?


----------



## DownBabylon (May 18, 2020)




----------



## leancti (May 21, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 190878


hola. el sábado te digo. porque estaba esperando unos repuestos para cambiar los capacitores grandes, y todos los que vos dijiste además de las 2 resistencias. pedí un poco más grandes los valores como dijiste así aguanta un poco más. las resistencias de 2 watts y los capacitóes chicos de 25 volt. los Diodos también los pedí con un poco más de watts


----------



## DownBabylon (May 21, 2020)

Me da curiosidad ver que lo recalentado y quemado es exactamente igual al de la placa que tengo... que cosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2020)

Mal diseño  🙆‍♂️


----------



## leancti (May 22, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Me da curiosidad ver que lo recalentado y quemado es exactamente igual al de la placa que tengo... que cosas



el liquido marrón que chorrea a esos capacitóres, es liquido en los mismos por sobrecalentamiento o es pegamento Raro que usaron para pegar la placa?


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> ahora tengo uno. voy a medir las resistencias, Diodos.
> 
> tengo los 2 capacitóres de 35v 4700 uf un poco inflados, luego de realizar puente en switch powered speaker position selected. ya que funcionaba mal.
> 
> ...



esstas mal.. o esta malo..
dices que conectado a la red no da valor..
si es un zener.. deberia marcar voltahe ambos zener

porfavor mide voltahe de cada uno..


leancti dijo:


> el liquido marrón que chorrea a esos capacitóres, es liquido en los mismos por sobrecalentamiento o es pegamento Raro que usaron para pegar la placa?


es pegamento.. cuando usted mueva o por el sonido vibra y los condensadores se salen... ahi los criticos dirian... por que no le hechan pegamento


leancti dijo:


> ahora tengo uno. voy a medir las resistencias, Diodos.
> 
> tengo los 2 capacitóres de 35v 4700 uf un poco inflados, luego de realizar puente en switch powered speaker position selected. ya que funcionaba mal.
> 
> ...


de que pais eres¿¿¿¿¿  cual es el voltaje de la red domestica???


----------



## analogico (May 22, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> ahora tengo uno. voy a medir las resistencias, Diodos.
> 
> tengo los 2 capacitóres de 35v 4700 uf un poco inflados, luego de realizar puente en switch powered speaker position selected. ya que funcionaba mal.
> 
> ...




los zener se miden asi, en voltaje


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> los zener se miden asi, en voltaje


si correcto..
y no se por que el amigo lo mide desconectado desconectado de la res electrica..
sino quieres comprar unna bateria duracell..
solo conectaa a la red y mides


----------



## leancti (May 22, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> esstas mal.. o esta malo..
> dices que conectado a la red no da valor..
> si es un zener.. deberia marcar voltahe ambos zener
> 
> ...


voltaje 220 en argentina. 

mañana hago la prueba de vuelta. pero con el equipo prendido, puse positivo del tester a anodo, y negativo del tester al catodo y no arrojó valor. quizás sea porque saque un capacitór grande . pero mañana lo pruebo nuevamente.


analogico dijo:


> los zener se miden asi, en voltaje



poniendo el tester positivo al anodo, y la pinza negativa al chasis del transformador debería dar valor igual no?  mambo pruebo


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> voltaje 220 en argentina.
> 
> mañana hago la prueba de vuelta. pero con el equipo prendido, puse positivo del tester a anodo, y negativo del tester al catodo y no arrojó valor. quizás sea porque saque un capacitór grande . pero mañana lo pruebo nuevamente.
> 
> ...


porfavor pone una foto de lado cobre para ver donde se conecta los zener...yo me imagino que deberia sacar voltaje dual para los operacionales...

ademas una foto de la parte posterior de el modulo.. por donnde entra el cable de corriente


----------



## DownBabylon (May 22, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> porfavor pone una foto de lado cobre para ver donde se conecta los zener...yo me imagino que deberia sacar voltaje dual para los operacionales...
> 
> ademas una foto de la parte posterior de el modulo.. por donnde entra el cable de corriente


si de echo son para alimentar a los operacionales, por eso de ahi deriva la falla del audio, lastima que el equipo que me llego a mi ya tenia esa etapa totalmente quemada, hubiera sido de mucha utlizad saber el valor de los zener


----------



## emilio177 (May 22, 2020)

ok.. mide el voltahe eb ambas patas de la resistencia de 100ohms..
no olvodar necesito ver la parte posterior de el modulo.. donde entra el cable de corriente
adhunto una imagen referencial... que debe ser igual a tu equipo..
porfa le pones los nombres a los elementos..ejemplo C2 t ademas pones su valor.. de las resistencias y zener

toy esperando la foto de la parte posteriot de el modulo


----------



## leancti (May 23, 2020)

Por ahora subo las que tenía en mi celular. cuando me ponga con el equipo saco bien


Medición Voltios
R2 mide - 3.88 v
R1 0,547 v


Diodo zener 1N4742A
Z3. -12,93 v

z4 - 12,28 v


----------



## emilio177 (May 23, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> Por ahora subo las que tenía en mi celular. cuando me ponga con el equipo saco bien
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191117Ver el archivo adjunto 191118Ver el archivo adjunto 191119Ver el archivo adjunto 191120Ver el archivo adjunto 191121
> 
> Medición Voltios
> ...


pregunta....
este monitor lo enchufas directo a la red???? osea a los 220v???
en respuesta anterior te enbie esquemmatico..
completa los nombres y completa los valores para entender tu monitor


----------



## leancti (May 23, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> pregunta....
> este monitor lo enchufas directo a la red???? osea a los 220v???
> en respuesta anterior te enbie esquemmatico..
> completa los nombres y completa los valores para entender tu monitor



Tiene un transformador,  porque el equipo es de 110 volts.

No entiendo tanto como para completar el esquemático. hasta medir voltajes, o componentes electrónicos como capacitóres, Diodos, resistencias, tda, llego. pero ya después no se interpretar la placa


donde esta mi dedo pulgar, ahí ingresa la corriente, en esas 2 soldaduras.


----------



## DownBabylon (May 25, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> Por ahora subo las que tenía en mi celular. cuando me ponga con el equipo saco bien
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191117Ver el archivo adjunto 191118Ver el archivo adjunto 191119Ver el archivo adjunto 191120Ver el archivo adjunto 191121
> 
> Medición Voltios
> ...


Perfecto, justo los valores zener que supuse, excelente,hare pruebas esta semana para ver si revive la placa
¡Gracias!


----------



## leancti (May 28, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Perfecto, justo los valores zener que supuse, excelente,hare pruebas esta semana para ver si revive la placa
> ¡Gracias!



sabes cambie los 2 diodos, las 2 resistencias, capacitóres que dijiste, y además los de 1uf también. pero solo prende luz. no emite sonido


leancti dijo:


> sabes cambie los 2 diodos, las 2 resistencias, capacitóres que dijiste, y además los de 1uf también. pero solo prende luz. no emite sonido





DownBabylon dijo:


> Perfecto, justo los valores zener que supuse, excelente,hare pruebas esta semana para ver si revive la placa
> ¡Gracias!



Alguien tiene el diagrama completo, para chequear voltajes???


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2020)

busca los datasheet de los integrados mide si  les llega voltaje, 


por ejemplo  este pareece que es el integrado de potencia,  si le llega voltaje le inyectas la señal  de audio    y  si suena  entonces la falla esta en los otros integrados


----------



## leancti (May 28, 2020)

Hola. corte el Pin de mute del amplificador de audio como vi en un vídeo de YouTube, y ahora anda bien. lo que si la zona calienta, las 2 resistencias andan en 55 grados o más. los capacitóres cambiados también. si bien aun no le puse el disipador de calor. mañana lo armare todo y le pondré el disipador. en estos equipos es normal temperatura de 55 o 60 grados en capacitóres cambiados , las 2 resistencias y los 2 diodos??


----------



## analogico (May 28, 2020)

leancti dijo:


> Hola. corte el Pin de mute del amplificador de audio como vi en un vídeo de YouTube, y ahora anda bien.



entonces no anda bien
y la falla tiene que ver con el pin de mute


leancti dijo:


> lo que si la zona calienta, las 2 resistencias andan en 55 grados o más. los capacitóres cambiados también. si bien aun no le puse el disipador de calor. mañana lo armare todo y le pondré el disipador. en estos equipos es normal temperatura de 55 o 60 grados en capacitóres cambiados , las 2 resistencias y los 2 diodos??



si es un regulador de zener es normal que caliente, si es esto lo puedes modificar a integrados, esos calientan menos y los  puedes poner en el disipador


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 4, 2020)

Realize la prueba del amplificador de potencia y funciona correctamente, por lo que dedusco el problema proviene de la etapa del preamplificador, me suena a algun operacional quemado y talvez en alguna parte del circuito que se encarga de regular la señal de audio para acondicionarla al amplificador de potencia, por lo que al estar dañada esta etapa de preamplificacion causa fallos en el amplificador de potencia.
¿Aun hay interes por averiguar la falla? Para trabajar en conjunto, aun tengo la placa con su transformador para seguir realizando pruebas, ojala los interesados en el tema puedan confirmar si el amplificador de potencia en su equipo funciona correctamente fuera del circuito original, para seguir descartando etapas, y es que por lo que parece ser, la falla en la etapa de las alimentaciones causa que se dañe algun operacional o etapa en el la parte de preamplificacion y acondicionamiento de la señal de audio, ya que segun el fabricante,es un equipo diseñado para otorgar audio optimizado para cuestiones de produccion musical.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yo he levantado el pin 5 y vuelvo a obtener sonido a la salida.He cambiado los zener por el 1n5349 y he puesto resistencias de 100ohm 2w pero al volver a poner a trabajar el pin 5 del tda7265 nada ocurre.
Leyendo la hoja de datos del tda7265 dice que la operatividad del mismo depende de qué voltajes haya entre el pin 5 y +vs(+vcc) si hay mas de 2.5v..está en stand by mode
Si hay entre 2.5v y 6v está en mute mode.Si hay un voltaje menor a 6v está en "play mode".
Teniendo en cuenta eso, no he logrado obtener entre el pin 3 y el 5 mas de 3v.
He reemplazado y comprobado prácticamente todos los componentes de esa sección pero no muestran anomalía.Lo único que se me ocurre es que los zener deben ser originalmente de 15v en vez de 12, pero no me atrevo a reemplazar nada para evitar daños en las pistas del pcb. Si alguien tiene un diagrama mas completo seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## battpedraza (Abr 19, 2021)

DownBabylon dijo:


> El cliente opto por el remplazo que le hice de un amplificador clase D, por lo que me quede con la placa  solamente pero el problema esta en la regulacion de las lineas +13 -13 para el tda, me hace suponer que es por los zener de baja disipacion de potencia al igual que las resistencias que mencione, por lo que si aun no les presenta esta falla su equipo recomiendo cambiar los componentes mencionados por unos de igual valor pero de mayor potencia
> 
> 
> ¿Usted tiene este equipo para que pueda aportar algunos valores que necesito ?



Hola! Que bueno existan!
Los mios son unos CR3 que dejaron de sonar ayer, venian con el problema que a veces dejaba de sonar un lado u otro, y de buenas a primeras dejaron de sonal los altavoces, pero si funciona la salida de auriculares.
Lo primero que pense es en tu opcion Down Babilon (que por lo que entendi) convertiste los altavoces en pasivos y construiste un amplificador externo para los mismos, si es asi, me gustaria si pudieses publicar el plano del mismo o las directivas de como contruirlo.


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 19, 2021)

Conecta un parlante a la salida de el integrado..  R y L...  suena?


----------



## battpedraza (Abr 19, 2021)

Aca encontre lo que seria el "Diagrama Completo", lo digo asi porque no tengo certeza de ello, ya que soy un completo aficionado


----------



## GeorgeDarkom (Nov 15, 2022)

Hola*, *saludos*,* me llamo George*,* soy de Ecuador y también tengo unos *M*ackie cr4*,* el problema fue que una tarde los us*é* para tocar música y unas horas de*s*pu*é*s unos de los monitores comienzo a sonar saturado. *M*e pueden ayudar*?*


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 15, 2022)

GeorgeDarkom dijo:


> unas horas depures unos de los monitores comienzo a sonar saturado


Uuuhh. Que macana...



GeorgeDarkom dijo:


> me pueden ayudar


Si, por supuesto...

Te sugiero mires aquí; El ABC de lo que hay y no hacer antes de postear


----------

